# Holiday themed tip jar



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Tip jars look tacky but I need to maximize my earnings. First time using one (on Christmas day) yielded 66% of rides adding tip. this is much better than a tip sign if you don't mind swallowing your pride. I'll see if it stops working after January. Also using mini flashlight to illuminate.








*Average tip only $2-3.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

valor said:


> Tip jars look tacky but I need to maximize my earnings. First time using one (on Christmas day) yielded 66% of rides adding tip. this is much better than a tip sign if you don't mind swallowing your pride. I'll see if it stops working after January. Also using mini flashlight to illuminate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone will puke in it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

A clear plastic cup secured haphazardly with packing tape with "tips" scribbled in Sharpie. A fun loving Santa looking upwards at a "tips" sign torn from a piece of paper. 

I'll be honest that looks kinda rough


----------

